# commercial flat roofing safety systems



## ihsballer20 (Mar 21, 2014)

what safety systems are you guys using ? just trying to get some more ideas for safety


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Safety monitor, guard rails, harness. All depends on the job. One of the best things we have ever bought was the raptor cart and raptor rail. Way better then base plates and guard rails.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

A safety system is generally installed so that we can move freely around any area of a structure in complete safety. The type of system varies according to the nature of the construction of the building and the client’s needs.And of course there are many safety systems...


----------



## OldPro (Nov 11, 2013)

Depends on the job really...spotter, harness, rails if necessary


_________
roofing


----------



## alanjack (May 1, 2014)

When it comes to installing a roof, _safety_ should be number-one priority. It completely depends on the job done by the professionals.


----------

